# Hello Everyone. Question.



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm Carl from the Philippines. Me and my friends are planning to go and study in one of the schools in Australia. I registered here to get more information about Australia and as well as experiences from other members of this forum that may help us in our upcoming journey. I know it's gonna be a rough ride but we will never give up. We are planning to study and work there. We will grab every opportunity that will come to us. Anyway, I have a question, what is the cheapest school in Australia regardless of courses offered? 

A reply would be very much appreciated.


----------

